# IBS is ruining my life, Plesae Help!



## Anti_virus__abdo (Mar 14, 2014)

Guys, I read many threads here, and it always helps knowing that you are not alone, there are so many people out there who suffer from what are you suffering from. Though it doesn't sound good, to be happy seeing someone else suffers, but no one will understand what we are going through but people who are in the same situation.

I am a 24 years old who suffers from IBS from a very early age, since I was 9. It started when I used to go to school, every morning I set on the toilet for more than 20 minutes. I was having Diarrhea all the time. I had multiple attacks at school, especially at the begging of the day, and it was getting worse when of course I got afraid of something, I had a thought in that time that my parents won't come back for me again lol, I know how it sounds weird and stupid now, but I was young, and when I used to think about that, I get an attack. But other than that everything was almost fine. It didn't prevent me from anything; it didn't affect also my social life that much. it had just a little impact.

Everything changed after joining the college, I couldn't control myself anymore. I literally became obsessed with toilets. I can't go anywhere without thinking about the toilet, and the famous question, will I make it? Will I be able to reach the toilet before it's too late? I don't want to go into details about that because am pretty sure most of you know what I am talking about. Attending a lecture, hanging out with friends, stuck in traffic especially with someone, family gathering, and the list goes on... All of that was a nightmare for me. 
Am tired of making excuses to my friends or colleagues why I didn't attend this lecture, as it's not important or I hate this subject which wasn't right of course, am tired of making excuses for rejecting many things, but deep inside I really wanted to do!
Eventually, I don't know how but I managed to finish my university studies and graduated with a miracle.
My nightmare career life started, recently I worked as a maintenance engineer, so I had to travel to the sites with the company's transportation, I couldn't do that, so I quit my job.
I am jobless lonely person right now, I am desperate and depressed. And worst of all NOONE UNDERSTANDS, even my family always say the same when I start to explain; oh everyone has IBS it's okay. You are too weak; you have to get over that bullshit, "it's all in your head" which is not, kind of.
Yes I know there's a great mental part, but it's not all about mentality, it's a physical problem too. And if I didn't have this physical problem, I wouldn't develop this mental problem, which is toilet phobia.
I can't go with my family or friends in the car anywhere anymore, only if I drive my car alone, other than that I won't survive, I can't even take the risk and try.

my father he is an engineer too and he has his own company, and he wants me to work with him, but I am rejecting and ignoring him because of that, I can't be with him all the time.

Working with him means WE will be with each other's most of the day, In the car, at the office &#8230; etc. and I can't do that. I don't want him to see me like that, I don't want him to feel that his son is disabled, I don't want him to see me if we got stuck in traffic or something getting a panic attack or leaving the car running for a toilet! How embarrassing is that! Even if he is my father.

I am dying from inside seeing my father asking me to help him as he's getting old, and I CAN DO NOTHING. And of course he doesn't know that this is the mean reason; he thinks that I don't want to work with him.
I think that my family lost the faith in me, they think that I don't want to work because am too lazy or something and I am happy to live as a jobless person. I hate my life, I am a joyful ambitious person, I really wanted to do many things and enjoy many things in my life. Without IBS I would get higher grade in the university, I would be a successful person in my previous job, which I loved it by the way. Without IBS I would enjoy my life, travelled, went to trips, had a GF, and more and more&#8230;

Moreover, not to mention when I think about my future, now I don't have any responsibilities, but what if I get married? How on the hell am I going to marry?! How I am going to sleep beside someone with those sounds and gases and coming from my stomach. I can't imagine myself as a father, how am I going to drive him to school? How how how how......
I wouldn't be able even to handle the 3 hours of the wedding ceremony lol.
Sometimes I think oh I need to find a partner with IBS and toilet phobia so she will understands and we can help each others.
I am tired of myself. All the people around me sees me useless and don't want to find a job or do anything, they see someone different than who I really am, and that kills me.
I completely lost my confidence, I lost the interest In living, I hate myself, I am an Handicapped disabled useless person, I can't live without a bathroom in front of me.

I have had ibs since 17 years, so you can imagine the numbers of medications that I already tried, also my problem is not only diarrhea, I can't hold my pee too, I don't know whether there's a relation or not.
Sorry for this long story, but i wanted to clarify things; I didn't even mention the details those are only the headlines.

Also sorry for this disorganized thread, but I was typing whatever comes to my head.

In this video this guy explains everything, and of course in a better way than me.
Living with Irritable Bowel Syndrome ( IBS ) PART&#8230;:


----------



## Anti_virus__abdo (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone?!


----------



## Lisa Ing (Mar 12, 2014)

Have you tried Imodium etc. it just pauses your bowel so you can have a " normal " day??


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

With all the people suffering from IBS it's a big fucking mystery how this forum is not more active...

I Don't know what you tell you, apart from this: it seems that you haven't described the nature and severity of your symptoms to your close friends or your family. Im sure they know something is wrong, but unless you tell them the severity of the problem you will be forced to keep making excuses and lies.

If you also have trouble with your bladder there could be 2x problems or you may not have ibs, what tests have you done?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Lisa Ing said:


> Have you tried Imodium etc. it just pauses your bowel so you can have a " normal " day??


This is the best advice. I have long been a proponent of taking whatever you have to in order to get your head straight.


----------



## Mkjohnson (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry you are going through this I have been there many times. You need to open up to your family and friends. It took me a few years but you need a support system. Have you been to the doctor? I have been suffering for almost 5 years now and I was missing work and was terrified to leave my house. Any social event I would go to I would be terrified I would have a flare up. I used to LIVE off pepto and I started taking amitriptyline (25mg) before bed it has changed my life! For real! Besides a little wait gain which is much better then living the life I was, it has truly saved me. This dosage is really good for me and my ibs was very severe. I take it with dinner so I don't wake up to tired. a lot of people use it for migraines, back or neck
Pain or sleeping problems and it's an antidepressant. Don't let that scare you. I've tried everything and have gone through every test, including colonoscopy, Stomach MRI, breath tests you name
It. I thought i would never try some medication prescribed by a doctor. I was determined to find what was wrong. Well I got to desperate as I'm getting married soon and didn't want to spend my wedding day In the bathroom. They have not found what is causing my severe ibs or my need to go to the
Bathroom 24/7. I was completely miserable asking myself how do I live my life? Then I tried the amitriptyline. Please do
Yourself a favor and try this. If you have any questions I'm here to help! Goodluck!


----------



## lebreck31 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like me. 34 years old now and had IBS-D since I was 12. Really is a helpless feeling i do HVAC work and i am always worried about where the nearest gas station is etc. because i don't want to go at a clients house for obvious reasons. I was tested for pretty much everything also and they can't figure it out so they say IBS! Most doctors don't really care they just say yep it's IBS and push you out the door. I have been taking generic immodium 30 minutes before i eat a meal for the last 20 years and it is much better than it was for sure but i would give anything to live a normal life! I tried going without the immodium for a while to see what would happen. Bad idea! I wish they would come up with something because you can't live a decent life i know exactly what you are going through. Hang in there!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

lebreck31 said:


> Sounds like me. 34 years old now and had IBS-D since I was 12. Really is a helpless feeling i do HVAC work and i am always worried about where the nearest gas station is etc. because i don't want to go at a clients house for obvious reasons. I was tested for pretty much everything also and they can't figure it out so they say IBS! Most doctors don't really care they just say yep it's IBS and push you out the door. I have been taking generic immodium 30 minutes before i eat a meal for the last 20 years and it is much better than it was for sure but i would give anything to live a normal life! I tried going without the immodium for a while to see what would happen. Bad idea! I wish they would come up with something because you can't live a decent life i know exactly what you are going through. Hang in there!


Lebreck.....it is a matter of tweaking the immodium. For me it is 1/2 at night before bed, which mitigates the morning rush, then one 1/2 after breakfast. Yours would be different, but try different combos......and don't be afraid to take 4, 6 or 8 a day if that is what you need.


----------



## lebreck31 (Mar 19, 2014)

Will try that thanks Colt!


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't write back if I didn't think your problem is so much similar to mine. We are people who somatize our problems, whatever those might be. It started for me as a child also. Each time I was anxious or afraid or just nervous, I'd start pooping!...and pooping...and so on! It was on and off and it got really bad for a few years but what I managed to understand it is that...it IS all in my head. Not in the way they mean it, as in I make ip up, of course not. But the way I feel and think does have a lot to do with it. I don't think it is the same for everybody. This is why I said I am only writing this to you specifically because I think you and I have the same issue. This is what I did: I stopped taking pills, I calmed down, I started to do only things I really liked and, to be honest, I just ignored it. I even went as far as to sit smiling next to people at parties whiles farting my life out of me! (the music was loud if anybody wonders). I didn't stress myself one single minute with it anymore. It went away! I does! It might come back when you have some personal problems in general but for us I think it has a lot to do with our state of mind. So, that's my advice. Hope it helps


----------



## Claro (Jan 8, 2014)

I find for myself that wearing a diaper helps sometimes. Psychologically. The ones I have wouldn't contain a true accident but it calms me down knowing I have a backup.


----------



## shejests (Sep 29, 2013)

I second the notion of adult protection, as Claro said, or "happy pants" as smilesthroughit calls them! If you wore those while driving you would know that worst case scenario you just have to get out at the next chance and clean up and change into new pants. You could wear them all the time, and keep a briefcase or bag around with one or 2 extras. Heck, why not just wear them to your wedding, and if you need to change right after the ceremony (ceremonies aren't usually THAT long) then you could. And so what, worst case scenario you have to leave the wedding ceremony for a little bit to deal with business. You'd come back, all the people that care about you would be there supporting you in making this amazing decision to spend your life with your future partner... and those moments of worrying about it will be mere memories.

I can't imagine how overwhelming it must feel for you since it sounds like you don't have very much support, but perhaps you need to start with being more honest about how severe it is. Your symptoms truly are very severe and it's wrong for people to say things like "everyone has IBS, so get over it!"

The other thing is that it sounds like you don't completely know what your medical issues are, especially since you are dealing with urine incontinence too. You really, really, *really* need to see a doctor so they can find out what's going on. There could be something very serious. Or it might be something that could go away easily if you just changed this or that.

All this talk about not being able to find a supportive partner is really sad and really difficult. It breaks my heart when I read when people say that. But believe me: people are caring and loving. There ARE people out there that will not only *not* find you disgusting, but love and support you and find you to be the amazing individual that you are, whether or not you have IBS or any other medical condition.

And last but not least IMMODIUM IS YOUR BEST FRIEND!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Have any of you tried the calcium carbonate. Get the info at the top of this thread . You will not believe how much it can help with diarrhea. After suffering for 23 years with this I no longer do. It is cheap and it can work very rapidaly. Email me if you like and I would be glad to help.

Linda


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

oh god i compleatley understand i have just litrally cried reading this! i am 34yrs old female had compleat health til i turned 30 and it went down hill fast, there was alot of stress in my life at the time and i started getting bad dioreah almost every day and throwing up on a morning i lost 2 stone within 4 months. i worked in a supermarket (up until august last yr 2013). it was a nightmare and not easy to just run to the loo! embarresing is an understatement when there is 3 toilet cubicals for all female staff to use.i went to the doctors scared as hell i had cancer or something haveing dropped so much weight fast! went through all the tests, scans etc. all come back nothing wrong. was put on sevral differant medications over the following months, still didnt know what was wrong with me and then sent to see specialists who later diagnosed me with ibs-d. i started to become obsessed with where the nearest toilet was and would make excuses not to attend family or friends functions or days out this just got worse and worse. i am married and have a teenage son so things were affecting them to. to cut a long story short i ended up having a nervious breakedown last august trying to work, deal with everything going on in my life at the time and being ill everyday pyisicaly and mentaly drained me of life i wanted to die! i ended up having to leave my job after months off being on the sick. i couldnt bare to leave the house (and still carnt). i couldnt bare anyone around me not even my family! the thought of having to go on public transport sends me into a panic attack which i suffer very bad all the time also. i also suffer with noise anxiety which in turn kicks my ibs-d off as it makes me upset and pannicky. im on anti depressants and medication for ibs-d but it dosnt really help. ive tried to keep food diarys and cut certain foods out. i feel a usless waste of space i cant go out or do anything with my husband and son or visit family i live in my 4 walls and hate myself for being like this and no matter how hard i try i just cant get over the fear of going out and being caught short of the toilet plus my bladder seems to work overtime i dont know if thats a nervous thing though, i just hate it and knowbody understands!


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

Mkjohnson said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this I have been there many times. You need to open up to your family and friends. It took me a few years but you need a support system. Have you been to the doctor? I have been suffering for almost 5 years now and I was missing work and was terrified to leave my house. Any social event I would go to I would be terrified I would have a flare up. I used to LIVE off pepto and I started taking amitriptyline (25mg) before bed it has changed my life! For real! Besides a little wait gain which is much better then living the life I was, it has truly saved me. This dosage is really good for me and my ibs was very severe. I take it with dinner so I don't wake up to tired. a lot of people use it for migraines, back or neck
> Pain or sleeping problems and it's an antidepressant. Don't let that scare you. I've tried everything and have gone through every test, including colonoscopy, Stomach MRI, breath tests you name
> It. I thought i would never try some medication prescribed by a doctor. I was determined to find what was wrong. Well I got to desperate as I'm getting married soon and didn't want to spend my wedding day In the bathroom. They have not found what is causing my severe ibs or my need to go to the
> Bathroom 24/7. I was completely miserable asking myself how do I live my life? Then I tried the amitriptyline. Please do
> Yourself a favor and try this. If you have any questions I'm here to help! Goodluck!


i am on 20mg of ampitriptyline and it has helped alot i also take on an evening bout 2 hrs before going to bed. i have suffered 4 yrs now with ibs-d and its ruiend my life!


----------



## frustratedibser (Dec 24, 2013)

* Same here, I find even when my bowels have been well behaved for awhile, that fear that the diarrhea will come back at any moment is always there. The slightest cramp or discomfort in my tummy instantly brings on that sinking "uh-oh feeling" and borderline panic if I'm not close to a bathroom, even if it's really only gas or not even that. And yes, adult disposable undergarments or at least pads (they do make them for both sexes now, for stool incontinence you'll need the longest ones to cover the area concerned) are psychologically helpful, and can be a practical help too if you do actually have accidents, poo or pee. I always feel doubly nervous if I'm wearing panties with no pad, knowing there's a good chance I'll end up having to change and wash them out soon. I agree with everyone who said you should see a doctor and mention you are having both bowel and bladder issues. This can be a spinal nerve problem, or sometimes IBS and Overactive Bladder can occur together. I tend to need to pee more often than most ppl, and very occasionally wet myself. I was diagnosed as a child as having a very small bladder that was maybe slightly prone to spasms as well, it doesn't bother me nearly as much as the IBS though. *


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

lebreck31 said:


> Will try that thanks Colt!


Lebreck and OP.....have you guys tried Immodium "therapy" like I suggested?


----------



## atilla (Apr 6, 2014)

I understand the "toilet phobia" part 100% Like Colt said he does HVAC work, I am a plumber. I can't go into a customers house and start sweating and pinching my rear asking if I could use the bathroom - that's the worst. I can't tell you how many drains I went to snake and had to lie to the customer telling them that me snaking the drain is going to make a horrible smell and that I should close the door and do my work. I would run the snake with it still in the tool box to make noise while I used their toilet as quick as I could. But that was only a few of the jobs, I would have every excuse in the book, I have to go get a part, I have to go jump start a co-workers van down the street, I had a hundred excuses to get out of there if needed. One time I knew I wasn't going to make it - I had to go in a bucket in the back of the work van - luckily the van didn't have any windows, but 2 minutes after getting into the back of the work van and doing what I had to do - my customers banging on the side of my van asking me if I was in there because he couldn't find me lol It's kind of funny now but it surely wasn't then. After a while I had to start working in the office of the plumbing company because I couldn't be driving from job to job and the talk of the shop was that I had a drug problem because I was in the bathroom so much. It Sucks and nobody understands, well, you guys do but not the rest of the world.


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Atilla-I always use the "i have to run and get a part one also". The worst is when you just pull in to their house and uh-oh then I use the "forgot a tool at the job down the street I was just at" and have to go get it quick" Still doing HVAC work work but I keep a 5 gallon pail in the back of my truck with small garbage bags and a roll of toilet paper just in case! Had to pull over way too many times to run into a woods etc. you know what i mean so i will not ramble on. Have you tried BSsooth yet? I hear it even cures cancer now! Lmao! Colt- i have tried tweaking the Imodium in the past but nothing really works great. I tried to not take it at all for a while because i thought maybe i was getting immune to it but with my job it is not an option because i can't get off the toilet! BTW-i changed my username from Lebreck31 to this because I didn't want my actual name in my username.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

IBS_not_b_good said:


> Atilla-I always use the "i have to run and get a part one also". The worst is when you just pull in to their house and uh-oh then I use the "forgot a tool at the job down the street I was just at" and have to go get it quick" Still doing HVAC work work but I keep a 5 gallon pail in the back of my truck with small garbage bags and a roll of toilet paper just in case! Had to pull over way too many times to run into a woods etc. you know what i mean so i will not ramble on. Have you tried BSsooth yet? I hear it even cures cancer now! Lmao! Colt- i have tried tweaking the Imodium in the past but nothing really works great. I tried to not take it at all for a while because i thought maybe i was getting immune to it but with my job it is not an option because i can't get off the toilet! BTW-i changed my username from Lebreck31 to this because I didn't want my actual name in my username.


IBS-b.....really keep trying with the Imodium. Yesterday for me was a bit rough, so I popped on before bedtime and now this morning is nowhere near as bad.

As for building up tolerance....yeah that happens. Taking a day or two off and substituting Pepto or something is the way around that. They are very different meds, so it helps with the tolerance problem.

What about diet? What do you eat?


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

I have tried cutting out some foods in the past but i never tried cutting wheat or anything like that. After having this so long I know most of the foods to avoid. I never tried the low fodmap diet either and maybe i should. I just had ALCAT blood draw Thursday and should get results this week and maybe that will tell me which foods to avoid. I cut caffeine totally in the past and that made no difference. I drink alcohol in moderation but that doesn't give me D either. I had this since I was 12 so I didn't drink at all back then. I am hoping this ALCAT thing will tell me what the triggers are and i can avoid them to see if that will work.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I tried all the non-wheat, non-dairy, non-caffeine and it made no difference FOR ME.

It is all worth a try though. Some people have great success with diet mods.

Keep us updated on the results...


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Colt-I will for sure. I will keep trying to conquer this until I succeed. I was reading an article that said 84% of IBS patients have SIBO and I was never tested for that yet either. I'm surprised all of the tests they ran on me and I don't remember them ever testing me for that. Just makes you think after reading about SIBO and the symptoms.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

IBS_not_b_good said:


> Colt-I will for sure. I will keep trying to conquer this until I succeed. I was reading an article that said 84% of IBS patients have SIBO and I was never tested for that yet either. I'm surprised all of the tests they ran on me and I don't remember them ever testing me for that. Just makes you think after reading about SIBO and the symptoms.


Well here's to hoping that the test is successful and you now have a treatable/curable condition!!

How bad is this thing when we HOPE to be diagnosed with something. Crazy.


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Colt- yeah it is crazy! I was tested for celiac a while back and was hoping I had it just for some foreclosure!


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Ahh, I related so much with your story! 
I can't offer any advice unfortunately, I can't imagine ever being able to work.. 
But I do want to say, about relationships.. I was already in a long term relationship when my IBS started, so I didn't have to deal with the worry then, but when the relationship ended and I met someone new, I was completely terrified! I took months getting the guts to even tell him I had IBS, I'd just make excuses all the time, never allow him to sleep over etc because I'm always worse in the morning. Eventually I told him and he was WONDERFUL about it all.. He literally spent a year leaving the house every time I needed the toilet, because that was what I was most anxious about. I'm not embarrassed about it anymore and we sometimes joke about all of it. I just think, if you meet someone, if they're a decent person they'll understand! We all have our quirks, some more than most. You kind of just have to imagine it the other way around.. If you met someone who had depression, or a debilitating phobia of birds, or incontinence due to surviving bowel cancer, or just anything, how would you be? You'd be understanding, and you'd care. Try and remember there are plenty of decent people in the world  
Good luck!


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree, there are lots of decent caring people in the world and you don't want to be anywhere near the others if you can help it.


----------



## Nafiz Chow (Apr 30, 2014)

LNAPE said:


> Have any of you tried the calcium carbonate. Get the info at the top of this thread . You will not believe how much it can help with diarrhea. After suffering for 23 years with this I no longer do. It is cheap and it can work very rapidaly. Email me if you like and I would be glad to help.
> 
> Linda


[q];++d){var></a>[q]+d[q])break;a+=d}b=!0}this.e&&(d=x+e(json.stringify(this.h())),131072>[q];++b)for(var>


----------



## Ctaseff (Apr 26, 2015)

hi, im 17 years old and have been dealing with IBS for 7 months now. everything that you have said here is exactly the same types of things that im feeling and going through now. no one understands how difficut it is, its nice to finally find someone that truly does understand. im meant to be going over to the USA to play basketball on a basketball scholarship that i worked so hard for through high school, i love basketball and have been looking forward to play in the USA for over a year now. i am so worried that this is gonna stop me from doing so. if u find anything that has helped you out with all your symptoms etc. please let me know


----------



## thenewwife (Aug 8, 2014)

Talking to people and telling them about IBS is the best thing you can do. I told my employers and family and now that I know they know I don't get tense when we are all together. I no longer feel embarassed when I pop to the toilet a few times during my shift or during a party.
I still have my bad days but they aren't as bad now.
I've trained my mind to tell myself I won't mess myself or have a near miss and it has worked.
I've also cut out caffien and processed foods. I've taken up jogging, at first I was scared I'd have an accident whilst running but I told myself over and over again no you won't no you won't!!
My IBS was mainly caused by anxiety which got worse when my dad passed away from cancer and since I've learnt to relax I've not been half as bad.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

LNAPE said:


> Have any of you tried the calcium carbonate. Get the info at the top of this thread . You will not believe how much it can help with diarrhea. After suffering for 23 years with this I no longer do. It is cheap and it can work very rapidaly. Email me if you like and I would be glad to help.
> Linda


Linda I love the calcium regime, it works almost instantly for me,but it's got three disadvantages. 1. Cramps in my legs enough to make me walk about at night.. 2. It doesn't seem to stop the terrible bouts of urgency where I can spend literally hours in the toilet. 3. Wind, so bad it's embarrassing.

Can you suggest any helpful tips as I'd love to go back on calcium. It's so easy and cheap and it gave me my life back for a while. But the urgency is so bad. The other two things I would willingly put up with.

Other medication I take are levothyroxine for under active thyroid caused by chemotherapy, Amytriptilene for nerve damage through shingles, Loperamide and Buscopan for IBS.


----------



## ER28 (May 19, 2015)

I completely understand everything said here. I am a 22 year old who has been suffering with IBS/Panic disorder for the past 2/3 years.

I feel like I cannot be a normal young person because I am continuously worried I am going to be ill when out. I used to be much worse I used to be ill daily - now it comes and goes.

I fell seriously ill (with viral gastroenteritis) and ended up in hospital early March and since then I have struggled to eat. I cannot seem to eat without being ill just now, I am losing weight and feel isolated/unhappy. I follow a low fodmap diet and take aloe juice/acid regulator tablets but still I seem to be ill. I really don't know what else to try?! I am currently eating one meal a day and its scaring me, I am very slim as it is and I am concerned I will become seriously ill if this continues. I finished university and have lots of social/formal events to attend and I don't want to be ill/too thin.

It is reassuring reading through these posts to know I am not alone but its unfortunate so many of us are suffering.

I often panic and then my stomach becomes painful, when this happens I become even more anxious - its a vicious cycle which I desperately want to end.

If anyone has anything they suggest please let me know, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Anti_virus__abdo (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey guys!
Thanks so much for taking the time to read and reply, really means a lot!
I know it's been ages since I wrote this thread.
I have never been that depressed in my whole entire life before. I literally do noting in my life, no job, no friends, no life. I am stuck in my room.

The problem is, it's getting worse. It only gets harder. My restriction list "things I cant do because of IBS" is only getting bigger and bigger. Even the things I could hardly handle before, two or three years ago, I can't now.
Moreover, the very minor tasks, which no one could ever think of, like going to the barber, to a dentist, or riding an elevator with someone, they all became a serious challenge!
Worst of all, I have to keep all of those facts to only myself, and try to come up with normal believable excuses to people. I've become an expert at coming up with fake excuses to my dad, convincing him why I can't help him with his work. Why I don't want to go out with my family "as I can't ride the car with them". Why I am unemployed. Same goes to my friends. It's KILLING me inside for having to pretend to be someone other than myself! This is not me. This is not how I am!
I went to a therapist, she was a good listener, couldn't help though.

Please, I need to talk to someone who knows what I feel, who went through that. I can't live like that the rest of my life! Handicapped crippled by fear and anxiety! I am an ambitious person. I have dreams! I'm tired of disappointing everyone.
Am sorry if I sound like a drama queen, I understand that it's not a serious disease, it's not cancer. It's not gonna kill me physically. But will certainly kill me mentally.

I forgot how normal people live their lives. Even at movies, the first thing comes to my mind when i see actors not caring about toilet places, getting stuck in traffic, date, travel, attend meetings, ... etc is HOW THEY DO THAT!

I haven't tried Imodium yet, i take Flagyl as as alternative for "pausing" my bowels as Imodium isn't available in my country.
Regarding my diet, i go to the gym 5 days a week (the only thing i can do since i can do it alone) so i try to "eat clean" as much as i can. Also, i know what food can trigger my IBS so i avoid it.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Eat almonds for breakfast, ten for your ideal body weight, eaten with your favorite fruit (kiwi, peach, whatever, you can decide)

This will get your strength up and weight up. I would be willing to talk if you need further help. I can give my number if you ask.


----------



## WeCanBeatIt (Mar 23, 2016)

I understand you. Somehow, i'm able to do these things. Look, i have heard that you can find the things you are allergic to with a blood test. Also, change your diet!!!! It's the most important thing!! I know it can be hard, you will need to find new recipes, but you will be happy with this decision. I control my symptoms with hpe. The midset is very important. I recommend you to watch the youtube videos from Brendon Burchard. He will give you faith. And don't worry. There's a lot of sympathetic people that will support you. I'm 18 , and i'm a girl and i have big dreams. Before i changed my diet, the school, especially was a true nightmare. But now i feel great. I exercise regularly and eat what i know i can. Believe me, it will take some weeks until you will see results from that diet, but after that you will experience what i thought would never be possible: a day without sound or attacks. Stay hopefull , my friend. You are an adult. And yes, i'm just a child and you think i don't have responsibilities that can interfere with my ibs, but my family is kinda poor and , besides of that, i have a million thing to worry about. But i choose to be happy. Like Brendon says:"We can all sit on the couch , eating patato chips and feel bad for ourselves. But that does not contribue to out mission ". This guy is really amazing. Go check him out. And be happy! You're breathing right now, which is hope. You're not dead, so you can make decissions and change your life. As long as you're breathing , you can make something to live a better life. Again, don't judge me by my age. Trust this 18 years old kid. It's possible. ^^ And also, you can get marry, don't worry. Girls are usually more open minded and more sympathetic that guys. I spoke to a lot of girls that are willing to date a guy with ibs. The worst thing that can happen to you is dying. You are still alive. There's still hope. ^-^


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

I agree with all the guys that told you about diet, but I mainly want to say something else to you, as you obviously reminded me, my story. I think that you have to accept mentally the fact that you have ibs. If you don't accept it, you won't come in peace with yourself. That, doesn't mean that you shouldn't search if you might have something else, or a solution, but it merely means to accept the fact, that you have this condition and it might be awful, but you'll fight through this. It would be also nice to explain to everyone that surrounds you, that you have this problem, explaining it in details. It will make your life easier! I had to find excuses all the time and I was avoiding things and people had started to believe, that I was avoiding them. I decided that I shouldn't be embarrassed for something that happened to me and which I didn't choose. Why should I be? I told everyone about it and I joke around it as much as I can, and my friends try to encourage me, when I'm trying to avoid things due to this. If people around you, don't know how much difficult is life with ibs, try to explain it. I have it for 12-13 years now and my mom only when I came back home ( I had to quit my job also due to this) and saw me running to toilet all the time, really did understand what I was going through. Because I was passing through this awful thing, without talking much about it and kept it all in myself. You might be angry with ibs, you can be a whole lot of things, but please don't feel embarrased for something that happened to you and which you didn't choose.


----------



## LeahLeah1 (Apr 13, 2016)

You know this sounds exactly like me, pretty much everything you have written is what I think. From having to drive myself to making excuses for uni. I struggle to leave the house without taking Imodium because I'm so scared of not finding a toilet or even having to go in public and God forbid someone hears. For your family, I know it's hard, but I think the best thing is to try and be as honest as possible with them. Also get to the dr, they may have a solution, councilling maybe?


----------

